

Ask HN: Who's travelling to what conferences/events this summer? - samratjp

Thought it'd be nice to know what's going on around the world that HN'ers are flocking to and maybe even find one another in our backyards.
======
bdickason
There's a series of meetups in NYC that have been great so far:
<http://www.meetup.com/lean-startup/>

The last one I went to was called 'Inside the Lean Founders Studio' and
featured the heads of Drop.io and postling. Very cool.

------
mtkd
I've still not found a useful/complete aggregator of all technology events. If
anyone knows one please post.

~~~
samratjp
Here's a good one: <http://www.conferencealerts.com/index.htm>

Some other eclectic ones: 1) <http://www.poptech.org/> \- Maine 2)
<http://conferences.oreillynet.com/> \- Countrywide 3) <http://twtrcon.com/>
\- NYC (Nov)

------
ratsbane
I'm looking forward to Strange Loop in St. Louis October 14 and 15. I haven't
been to this before. The speakers list includes Guy Steele, Douglas Crockford,
Joshua Bloch, et al: <http://strangeloop2010.com/speakers>

------
woodall
If you are around the Nashville area then you might want to check out
PhreakNic. Every year I have gone it has been a blast. Starts October 15th and
goes until the 17th.

<http://www.phreaknic.info/pn14/>

------
whimsy
Defcon. Las Vegas. It's later this week.

<http://www.defcon.org/>

